# VMWare Server

## apfritts

Okay, I installed vmware-server and everything installed properly, but I cannot launch vmware from the command line (as a normal user).  This is the output:

```
$ vmware

/opt/vmware/server/lib/bin/vmware: /opt/vmware/server/lib/lib/libpng12.so.0/libpng12.so.0: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2)

/opt/vmware/server/lib/bin/vmware: /opt/vmware/server/lib/lib/libpng12.so.0/libpng12.so.0: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2)

/opt/vmware/server/lib/bin/vmware: /opt/vmware/server/lib/lib/libpng12.so.0/libpng12.so.0: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2)

Locking assertion failure.  Backtrace:

#0 /usr/lib/libxcb-xlib.so.0(xcb_xlib_unlock+0x40) [0xb6f84967]

#1 /usr/lib/libX11.so.6(_XReply+0xf9) [0xb7e4ec94]

#2 /opt/vmware/server/lib/lib/libXrender.so.1/libXrender.so.1(XRenderQueryFormats+0x109) [0xb7d34969]

#3 /opt/vmware/server/lib/lib/libXrender.so.1/libXrender.so.1(XRenderFindFormat+0x4c) [0xb7d34f4c]

#4 /opt/vmware/server/lib/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0 [0xb7b7a180]

#5 /opt/vmware/server/lib/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0 [0xb7b7ad2c]

#6 /opt/vmware/server/lib/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0(gdk_draw_pixbuf+0x270) [0xb7b4ac14]

#7 /opt/vmware/server/lib/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0 [0xb7b5724f]

#8 /opt/vmware/server/lib/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0(gdk_draw_pixbuf+0x270) [0xb7b4ac14]

#9 /opt/vmware/server/lib/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0(gdk_pixbuf_render_pixmap_and_mask_for_colormap+0x255) [0xb7b56b34]

#10 /opt/vmware/server/lib/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 [0xb7a5b298]

#11 /opt/vmware/server/lib/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 [0xb7a5b586]

#12 /opt/vmware/server/lib/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 [0xb7a5d77e]

#13 /opt/vmware/server/lib/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0/libgobject-2.0.so.0(g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__VOID+0xd1) [0xb7c70459]

#14 /opt/vmware/server/lib/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0/libgobject-2.0.so.0 [0xb7c583a1]

#15 /opt/vmware/server/lib/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0/libgobject-2.0.so.0(g_closure_invoke+0x1b1) [0xb7c58076]

#16 /opt/vmware/server/lib/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0/libgobject-2.0.so.0 [0xb7c6f6eb]

#17 /opt/vmware/server/lib/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0/libgobject-2.0.so.0(g_signal_emit_valist+0x91e) [0xb7c6ed46]

#18 /opt/vmware/server/lib/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0/libgobject-2.0.so.0(g_signal_emit+0x38) [0xb7c6f0b8]

#19 /opt/vmware/server/lib/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0(gtk_widget_realize+0x1ee) [0xb7a49cc0]

vmware: xcb_xlib.c:82: xcb_xlib_unlock: Assertion `c->xlib.lock' failed.
```

Then I copied my libpng12.so.0 over /opt/vmware/server/lib/lib/libpng12.so.0/libpng12.so.0, but i still got this error:

```
$ vmware

Locking assertion failure.  Backtrace:

#0 /usr/lib/libxcb-xlib.so.0(xcb_xlib_unlock+0x40) [0xb6f9c967]

#1 /usr/lib/libX11.so.6(_XReply+0xf9) [0xb7e66c94]

#2 /opt/vmware/server/lib/lib/libXrender.so.1/libXrender.so.1(XRenderQueryFormats+0x109) [0xb7d4c969]

#3 /opt/vmware/server/lib/lib/libXrender.so.1/libXrender.so.1(XRenderFindFormat+0x4c) [0xb7d4cf4c]

#4 /opt/vmware/server/lib/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0 [0xb7b92180]

#5 /opt/vmware/server/lib/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0 [0xb7b92d2c]

#6 /opt/vmware/server/lib/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0(gdk_draw_pixbuf+0x270) [0xb7b62c14]

#7 /opt/vmware/server/lib/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0 [0xb7b6f24f]

#8 /opt/vmware/server/lib/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0(gdk_draw_pixbuf+0x270) [0xb7b62c14]

#9 /opt/vmware/server/lib/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0(gdk_pixbuf_render_pixmap_and_mask_for_colormap+0x255) [0xb7b6eb34]

#10 /opt/vmware/server/lib/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 [0xb7a73298]

#11 /opt/vmware/server/lib/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 [0xb7a73586]

#12 /opt/vmware/server/lib/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 [0xb7a7577e]

#13 /opt/vmware/server/lib/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0/libgobject-2.0.so.0(g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__VOID+0xd1) [0xb7c88459]

#14 /opt/vmware/server/lib/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0/libgobject-2.0.so.0 [0xb7c703a1]

#15 /opt/vmware/server/lib/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0/libgobject-2.0.so.0(g_closure_invoke+0x1b1) [0xb7c70076]

#16 /opt/vmware/server/lib/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0/libgobject-2.0.so.0 [0xb7c876eb]

#17 /opt/vmware/server/lib/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0/libgobject-2.0.so.0(g_signal_emit_valist+0x91e) [0xb7c86d46]

#18 /opt/vmware/server/lib/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0/libgobject-2.0.so.0(g_signal_emit+0x38) [0xb7c870b8]

#19 /opt/vmware/server/lib/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0(gtk_widget_realize+0x1ee) [0xb7a61cc0]

vmware: xcb_xlib.c:82: xcb_xlib_unlock: Assertion `c->xlib.lock' failed.
```

I have run revdep-rebuild several times and it doesn't find anything wrong.

Any ideas on how I could fix this error?  Thanks!

AP

----------

## wyv3rn

Try:

1. VMWARE_USE_SHIPPED_GTK="force" vmware

2. If that does not work, try recompiling cairo with USE="-xcb".  Then do #1 again.

3. If that does not work, set USE="-xcb" in /etc/make.conf and emerge -uDN1 world.  Then do #1 again.

----------

## apfritts

I removed the "xcb" USE flag and recompiled everything.  VMWare brings up the GUI but when I try to power-on a machine, the server dies.

I will try to work on the problem more next week.

----------

## xgregx

Is your normal user in the appropriate VMware groups?  (I think the ebuild adds vmware as the group)  You'll have to add that user to the VMware group. 

Does it work as root?  

Also, you'll have to logout of X and log back in for that user to pick up the new groups.  Or, if you're in your console cli as the user, just su - <username>  and that will pick up the group.

----------

## genstu

 *wyv3rn wrote:*   

> Try:
> 
> 1. VMWARE_USE_SHIPPED_GTK="force" vmware
> 
> 2. If that does not work, try recompiling cairo with USE="-xcb".  Then do #1 again.
> ...

 

I have the same issue as the OP, using #1 worked for me which is great many thanks [supposed to be working from home today].

Making -xcb in make.conf and then emerge -pvUN world only shows a rebuild of xine-lib, which seems unrelated(?) 

vmware-server has been working happily for quite some time and when last used [Thurday last] there was no problem so I am wondering what has changed in the last week of emerges. 

I will continue to play with it later, if I get any joy I will post the result.

EDIT:

doh doh doh, I really need to search the forums better. The answers are out there but are hard to find when you are rushing. Sorry for the spam

----------

